# What's your favourite movie scene?



## VIPER

As title really, what's your all time favourite movie scene (and keep it clean, fellas, please  and the ladies, this goes for you as well :lol

I think mine has to be Roy Batty's 'tears in rain' speech at the end of Bladerunner.

Over to you....


----------



## Detail My Ride

Italian Job:

"You were only suppost to blow the bloody doors off".


----------



## catch the pigeo

Pulp fiction (chicken royale):thumb:


----------



## JohnWoods41

i have lots mostly "from dumb and dumber"

"Hey we landed on the moon"


----------



## Needs a clean

The private pile scene in the toilets in Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Deano

from 300

"spartans...what is your profession?"

closely followed by ron burgundy

"good night san diego....go f**k yourselves."


----------



## The Cueball

Any of Anthony Hopkins scenes in Meet Joe balck..... class actor in a great film...

The F*** scene out in the desert in Casino... "usually I rate my chances at 50/50... this time more like 70/30"

The corkscrew jump in The man with the golden gun

The car chase in Bullet... one long scene!

John Q - "my son needs a heart, someone has to die, it's gonna be me"

Airplane when they are all slapping the woman

ANY scene with nice b00bs/cleavage in it (Sorry PV, I tried) :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny

The beach landing in Saving Private Ryan. 

Oh, and every other scene in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## yetizone

Pit Viper said:


> As title really, what's your all time favourite movie scene (and keep it clean, fellas, please  :lol
> 
> I think mine has to be Roy Batty's 'tears in rain' speech at the end of Bladerunner.
> 
> Over to you....


Wow - as soon as I read the title of this thread - I immediately knew that my choice would be the conclusion of the building chase in Blade Runner where Roy Batty saves Deckard...! Great minds an all that..!

As a second choice, mine has to be one from childhood, as Jason fights off the the seven headed Hydra in Jason And the Argonauts. A bit flaky now, but at the time - it blew this kid away..! :doublesho


----------



## 306chris

one of my favs - CONTAINS MATERIAL NOT SAFE FOR MOTHER F*****G WORK


----------



## Naddy37

Shiny said:


> The beach landing in Saving Private Ryan.
> 
> Oh, and every other scene in Apocalypse Now.


Agree with Apocalypse Now, especially the helicopter scene when they start blasting out the music.


----------



## VIPER

yetizone said:


> Wow - as soon as I read the title of this thread - I immediately knew that my choice would be the conclusion of the building chase in Blade Runner where Roy Batty saves Deckard...! Great minds an all that..!
> 
> As a second choice, mine has to be one from childhood, as Jason fights off the the seven headed Hydra in Jason And the Argonauts. A bit flaky now, but at the time - it blew this kid away..! :doublesho


It's still my favourite film so it had to something from Bladerunner (Director's Cut, obviously ).

Could have picked any number of scenes actually, or, for that matter, quite a number from most Ridley Scott pictures :thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear

Pulp Fiction - "English mother****er! Do you speak it?!" :devil:

The Blues Brothers - the Gospel choir scene :lol:

Leon - when he hangs upside down from the doorway shootin' up the SWAT team

Star Wars - towards the end when the X-fighters are trying to dump their bombs down the exhaust shaft of the Death Star

Platoon - when Sheen is on watch and the Gooks are creepin' up on 'em

Aaaarrrrgghhhh - too many man :wall:


----------



## yetizone

Blade Runner: I saw the re-released Directors cut in the early 90's at the cinema and since then it has been my all time fav movie. Just mind blowing on the big screen.


----------



## jcmac

306chris said:


> one of my favs - CONTAINS MATERIAL NOT SAFE FOR MOTHER F*****G WORK
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPHuE5pDlEs&feature=related


:lol: I love this scene so much.. I love this movie so much!


----------



## hotwaxxx

"Here's Johnny" - The Shining

And the part where Jack Nicholson meets the ghost bartender at the bar. Very creepy and surreal.


Halloween where Michael Myers is hunting down Jamie Lee Curtis in the house at the end. Especially with the creepy music.


And finally, the Exorcist where Megan pees herself in front of the singing group and piano player at the beginning of the film.


----------



## pooma

Well done PV, this is one of those questions where you could answer and then things just keep popping in your head for the rest of the day.

The pulp fiction clip posted is a good scene, I like the lead up to it in the corridor. In fact Pulp fiction is full of excellent scenes.

How about the court room scene at the end of a few good men.

I loved the ending of The usual suspects as I did not see it coming at all, also the line up scene from the same movie.

The stuck in the middle with you, cutting ear off scene from Res dogs.

I'm sure many more will come to me as the day goes on.


----------



## The Cueball

hotwaxxx said:


> "Here's Johnny" - The Shining
> 
> And the part where Jack Nicholson meets the ghost bartender at the bar. Very creepy and surreal.


Yeah, I still don't get that part.... Is Jack dead, mental...what?!?!?!

:wall:


----------



## asjam86

This. i dare anyone not to enjoy the above clip!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

hotwaxxx said:


> And the part where Jack Nicholson meets the ghost bartender at the bar. Very creepy and surreal.


Are you winding me up? :lol: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1134112&postcount=18


----------



## VIPER

Shiny said:


> Are you winding me up? :lol: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1134112&postcount=18


I remember that ^^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## happyhammer

For me in the commitments most scenes with the dad

Scarface ending always a classic

Talladega nights when all the family are sat down for a delcious meal of KFC, dominos talking about sweet baby jesus

and Lock stock when all the gangs end up at the house

mind you could be here all day is to many


----------



## jamest

When Brookes gets released from Shawshank in The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Deano

just thinking actually and my recent faves are..

tom cruises dance scene in tropic thunder,

the fart scene at the job interview in stepbrothers.


----------



## -ROM-

I'm going to be predictable and say basic instinct. I don't think i need to go in to details about which particular scene:lol:


----------



## AndyC

Too many bits from Airplane to pick anything specific. Ditto Hot Fuzz :lol:

The 2 main car chases in Ronin - Audi A8 / Peugeot 406

"I'm not the one who just got buttf**ked on national TV, jerkweed!" - Die Hard

"they've all been de-******-nated" - Lethal Weapon 2

The camp fire scene from Blazing Saddles - legendary :lol:

"well I ain't gonna show you my dick" - Road House


----------



## AndyC

rmorgan84 said:


> I'm going to be predictable and say basic instinct. I don't think i need to go in to details about which particular scene:lol:


Lotus Esprit Turbo vs Mustang GT convertible???? :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Probably have to be the bit on The Shining when they guy breaks down the door and says "Heres Johnnnyyy"


----------



## Mattieuk




----------



## ukimportz

got loads but here's 2 

pulp fiction - when marvin gets shot in the car






and Trainspotting bathroom scene


----------



## Tiggs

I have loads, but a fave of mine is in 'TRUE ROMANCE' the scene in the caravan with Dennis hopper and Christopher Walken, absolute brilliant writing and class acting.:thumb::thumb:






.


----------



## Shiny

Tiggs said:


> I have loads, but a fave of mine is in 'TRUE ROMANCE' the scene in the caravan with Dennis hopper and Christopher Walken, absolute brilliant writing and class acting.:thumb::thumb:
> 
> .


Fantastic scene. He already knows he's a dead man, so just milks the moment.


----------



## akimel

I guess I'm one of the old men of the group, but here are some of my favorite scenes:





















So many to choose from.


----------



## S-X-I

asjam86 said:


> YouTube - I'm having trouble with the radar, sir
> 
> YouTube - Surrounded by idiots
> 
> This. i dare anyone not to enjoy the above clip!!!! :thumb:


What film is this?


----------



## L200 Steve

Whistle Down the Wind - "they've found Jesus"


----------



## The Cueball

S-X-I said:


> What film is this?


I think they are from spaceballs....

:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor

Just one of mine.


----------



## FlyingfocRS

Rocky Horror Picture Show - Tim Curry's entrance & exit in the lift " I see you shiver in nervous antici pation!"
Blue's Brothers - "we got both types of music here! Country AND Western!" - "Cars got a lotta pickup, need to fix the lighter though"
Bullit the car chase.
Flash Gordon - "Gordon's Alive?"
2001 A space odyssey the opening scene with the apes 
National Lampoons Animal House the dead horse in the principals office
The Green Mile - the final execution walk


----------



## S63

my favourite scene is an openining one, I'll let the trailer do the talking, but you'll have to wait 4 minutes.


----------



## Shiny

I remember buying the Fields of Nephilim's Dawn Razor LP which started with a cover of Harmonica Man, i couldn't work out whether to play it at 33 or 45 rpm at first! lol!


----------



## SMV

HEAT -the downtown shoot out
austinpowers dr evil and mini me singing just the 2 of us


----------



## VIPER

SMV said:


> *HEAT -the downtown shoot out*
> austinpowers dr evil and mini me singing just the 2 of us


With you on that one :thumb: - awesome scene which I'll bet took some organisation to shoot.


----------



## griffin83

stand by me-when the narrator says the line "i hadn't seen him in nearly 15 years but i know i'll miss him forever" gets to me every time

more recently the scene in transformers just after bumblebee and the police car go at it sam says to mikkala "when you look back it 50 years,don't you want to say you had the guts to get in the car" awesome scene,awesome music-just awesome

ah yeah the final battle scenes in 8 mile..........pure class


----------



## VIPER

griffin83 said:


> *stand by me-when the narrator says the line "i hadn't seen him in nearly 15 years but i know i'll miss him forever" gets to me every time*
> more recently the scene in transformers just after bumblebee and the police car go at it sam says to mikkala "when you look back it 50 years,don't you want to say you had the guts to get in the car" awesome scene,awesome music-just awesome
> 
> ah yeah the final battle scenes in 8 mile..........pure class


Me as well, and it's one of my fave films of all time actually. One of Stephen King's best stories imo. :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

NWS Can't believe this hasn't been put up earlier


----------



## VIPER

^^ I'm here to  amuse you?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ukimportz

do you feel lucky punk?






cheech & chong - up in smoke


----------



## xyber

the SPECTRE gunship "bring the rain" scene in Transformers or the opening scene from Harsh Times for how cool it looks

The inches speech from Any Given Sunday has a strange effect on me, like I should go and smash stuff haha


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Can't watch it myself:


----------



## VixMix

There have been some fabulous films featured here. Spaceballs is immense and I LOVE airplane.

However, for me there is a definite favorite movie scene, despite all the brilliant films I've seen. Just one scene - in fact one cell...

From Mary Poppins, the view of London when they are on the rooftops


----------



## pooma

CupraRcleanR said:


> NWS Can't believe this hasn't been put up earlier
> 
> YouTube - GoodFellas Full "Funny Guy" Scene


Joe plays a cracking nut job


----------



## jamest

Just seen another one on TV. The restaurant scene in "In Bruges".


----------



## pcc

A few


----------



## HC1001

Got to be...........Clerks 2 the LOTR V's Star Wars scene (NSFW)






Best movie ever, period.............:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Casino when they put the guys head in a vice and the end bit with the baseball bats.


----------



## Coxy914

jamest said:


> Just seen another one on TV. The restaurant scene in "In Bruges".


Is that the one where he say's...
Ken: We shall strike a balance between culture and fun.
Ray: Somehow I believe, Ken, that the balance shall tip in the favor of culture, like a big fat f**king retarded ****ing black girl on a see-saw opposite... a dwarf.

this one is also class!

Ken: Coming up?
Ray: What's up there?
Ken: The view.
Ray: The view of what? The view of down here? I can see that down here.
Ken: Ray, you are about the worst tourist in the whole world.
Ray: Ken, I grew up in Dublin. I love Dublin. If I grew up on a farm, and was retarded, Bruges might impress me but I didn't, so it doesn't

in fact, the movie has waaay too many class lines!


----------



## spitfire

From my favourite film
Why don't you knock off those negative waves - Donald Sutherland






and

Mel Gibson


----------



## pooma

plankton said:


> Casino when they put the guys head in a vice and *the end bit with the baseball bats*.


I think that was the first time I ever felt physically sick when watching a film


----------



## jamest

Coxy914 said:


> Is that the one where he say's...
> Ken: We shall strike a balance between culture and fun.
> Ray: Somehow I believe, Ken, that the balance shall tip in the favor of culture, like a big fat f**king retarded ****ing black girl on a see-saw opposite... a dwarf.
> 
> this one is also class!
> 
> Ken: Coming up?
> Ray: What's up there?
> Ken: The view.
> Ray: The view of what? The view of down here? I can see that down here.
> Ken: Ray, you are about the worst tourist in the whole world.
> Ray: Ken, I grew up in Dublin. I love Dublin. If I grew up on a farm, and was retarded, Bruges might impress me but I didn't, so it doesn't
> 
> in fact, the movie has waaay too many class lines!


Right film, but the bit I was talking about was in the restaurant where he is arguing with the American about his girlfriend smoking in his face, then he punches the American guy then the American guys wife swings a bottle at him and he says "A bottle" in an amusing Irish accent then smacks her.

Then when he is out of the restaurant says "I would never hit a women....I would hit a women with a bottle though, or if she knew karate".

Always cracks me up.


----------



## Shiny

Comedy slapstick at it's best - enjoy!


----------



## big-daf

spitfire said:


> feature=related"]YouTube - Braveheart In Defiance Of The English Tyranny! BRAVO[/url]


best one for me :thumb: no offence its a film 

and greenmile when john gets zapped in the chair


----------



## spitfire

big-daf said:


> best one for me :thumb:* no offence its a film*
> 
> and greenmile when john gets zapped in the chair


Seems I clicked the wrong link. But it's still good anyway:lol:


----------



## Paul-T

The start of the famous San Francisco car chase in Bullit. Turn your surround sound up really loud, with plenty of base, enjoy the smooth bit of atmospheric music in the background. The cue to brace yourself is when the baddie in the Dodge clicks his seatbelt into the clasp just before mashing the throttle to the stop and unleashing 7 litres of V8 muscle car fury! I think you get about 7 minutes of it, including Steve McQueen and that awesome Mustang, double declutching perfectly on every upchange. 

Spine tingling.


----------



## Alex L

The Teahouse gun fight from Hard Boiled:


----------



## tur8o

scene that always talked about alot is the one in american history x
bite the curb..... 

and the one from pulp fiction about sendin the boys round with a blow torch


----------



## Stew

There are loads better but this popped into my head.

Wonderful car, wonderful scenery and a wonderful piece of music.


----------



## dcj

The stoning scene in Life of Brian


----------



## Fordy_ST500

con air
"Put the bunny back in its box"





or

con air
"how do i live scene"


----------



## Stumper

The best twist and best ending if any film!


----------



## Gruffs

1) When the Warden throws the pebble at Raquel Welsh in Shawshank

2) When the ring hits the floor in 6th Sense (the first time)

3) Love is never having to say you're sorry in Meet Joe Black. (Pitt is a much better actor than he is given credit for)

4) 'Well Hello Clarice' don't need to say the film do i?

5) When Goose dies in Top Gun.

6) "Surely you can't be serious". "I'm deadly Serious, and don't call me Shirley".

7) When the truck jumps into the overflow in T2 and royally rogers it's suspension only to carry on in the next scene.

8) The fight between Obi-Wan and Darth Vader in Revenge of the Sith.

9) The Drum Dance in House Of The Flying Daggers.

10) The whole of The Fastest Indian. Hopkins is a legend.

11) De Niro in a dress in Stardust (written by Johnathon Ross' wife incidentally).

12) "No Stairway..............Denied".

13) "Twins Basil, *TWINS*".

14) Car chase in Ronin.

15) "Stop! Or my Mom will shoot".

Ok, I lied about the last one. But i could go on forever!


----------



## scooby73

This is my favourite scene from Lock Stock.

Lots of swearing, so don't watch if you're easily offended!


----------



## Lloyd71

Probably a repost but never mind.

First watch this;





Then this;






That is all. Brings a lump to my throat every time, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## VIPER

I'm a bit of a Rocky movie fan on the quiet, and whilst they got progressively worse as time went on, this being the poorest of the lot imo. This scene from Rocky V chokes me up when I've not seen it for a while.






"Get up, ya son of a b*tch! cos Mickey loves ya!"


----------



## mwbpsx

the line comes at the end :thumb:


----------

